# Seriously? Really? Are you kidding me?



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I challenge someone to find the person on this planet with worse luck then me..seriously

Im out driving today going down dirt road pushing 80-100km/h or so been out most of the day biking is working good everything is fine.. all of a sudden BOOM blue smoke out the snorkel motor locks up instantly terrible grinding noise as i skid down this dirt road until i stop. I get off and look down.. big hole in my clutch cover.. well that was the belt.. look farther up front housing is split right in half top and bottom as well as actuator and my rear drive shaft is ruined....

The lucky part is i took the clutch cover off and hauled the mangled pieces of belt out. started it and it fired right up... everything seems to be fine no vibrations or anything strange motor runs true and strong still. Also turning the secondary i feel no hiccups or roughness in the gears so tranny HOPEFULLY is all good..


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Holy crap...... Glad to see your alright..... I always fear that when I'm blasting down the straights on trails or roads,that something like that's gonna happen..... Did you do the spider shaft mod on the front diff ? And of course it's gotta be the next most expensive part on the quad to fail...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...OK man...you have my vote...as the most unlucky Brute owner...this month. Glad it didn't unload you. Wonder what happened? At least there are a ton of guys here parting out Brutes.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I JUST put this diff in not even a month ago due to axle breaking at splines busting cases and letting a bunch of mud inside.. Was second hand but almost like new wasn't even mud stained.. sigh

Edit: oh and i should ad i literally just tore the entire front end of the bike last night to put all new seals in this diff....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big tires + speed = damage.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

True true ^^^ tires heated tht belt up and was puttin pressure on tht diff lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

if I wasn't clutched for it i would agree but.. i am.. and that speed is only about 3/4 throttle for a few seconds wasn't a continuous thing.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Ahh i gotcha hmmm stock belt?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup kawie belt.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I hate tht u have bad luck lol idk wat it could be


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Man I feel your pain , and have felt the same way about being unlucky , been to 3 weekend rides in the last 2 months and only got to ride once , first weekend 5 minutes out was blowing oil out the exhaust so bad couldn't see anything by the time I got back to camp had lost a quart of oil . second weekend fan quit and I blew a head gasket within a half hour . third weekend rode for an hour and the throttle stuck wide open Not fun , lucky I was able to fix that easy


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Your weren't in 4wd haul'n ***** when the belt fragged...were you? If you were and it wrapped around the secondary binding it and the tray that would explain the front diff. It did break the cover back there..right?


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

On my 18th march 30 2012 birthday I went down and got my licensee drove to a concert an hour a way in my old truck at that time my dads which I traded to him for his 05 brute now mine and my dad was passed out in the passenger seat at a stop sign I fell asleep at this time it was 4am march 31 2012 on the way home and pinned throttle I hit a 12 ft deep ditch at 55 then we couldn't get anyone to awnser the phone so we had to walk home 2.5 miles so not only did I owe the cash difference between the truck and wheeler now owe him for the truck too I dare someone to beat that


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

**** Nic. Why do you think the rear shaft let loose? How much time did you have on that belt? Think of this as a sign that you need NOS and a turbo. Ok maybe not.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

It was in 4wd nmk that's exactly what happened. Belt ripped in half stopped engine and secondary instaneously blowing a hole through back of clutch cover and the sudden stop blew the front diff.

Belt was a little less than a year old

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> It was in 4wd nmk that's exactly what happened. Belt ripped in half stopped engine and secondary instaneously blowing a hole through back of clutch cover and the sudden stop blew the front diff.
> 
> Belt was a little less than a year old
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


 
OK, note to self: "Never haul-balls in 4wd"...

OK...now the big question...what it an OEM belt? or something else..


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Yup it was a kawie belt i dont run anything but.


----------



## Hondaowner994 (Jan 8, 2013)

I bet I can come pretty close. I bought a Honda 300 4x4 for 350$ with a blown rear end. Got it looking nice put tires on it and a good rear end and new wheel bearings along with axle boots on it and took it on it's first ride since I had owned it. It ran for 2 hours and jumped time broke one valve bent the other and busted holes in the piston and destroyed the spark plug. I completely rebuilt the top end new piston, rings, timing chain, all the gaskets and seals and a new spark plug, also added a new clutch. Got it all together and the pinion bearing blew apart in my rear diff, threw the rebuilt diff on it and took it out and the new timing chain lasted 2 hours and broke. So then I put the rear end back on my spare to ride and stripped the pinion in that diff, while being towed back to camp my rear wheel fell off.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

So I got my new rear diff back in and all good to go. I got my clutches tuned and cleaned up just like new added the VFJ #3 secondary new weight bushings and cleaned everything meticulously. Put a new KFX Clutch cover on with the KFX CVT exhaust boot and a new clutch cover seal. Now I started tackling the hardest part.. the front diff...

The actuator is split right in half for starters. The broken case which holds the pinion i pried off in the bike with a screw driver..









I got it out of the bike and tore it apart as well as my other one (axle broke taking out the same side casing letting a bunch of mud in to wear everything out) This diff I got for $450 which was a steal.. it is to me like brand new inside other than the broken stuff nothing is wore.



















































Now this is the part I am looking for some info on. I have never taken a front diff apart and I know the spider gears against the carrier are a common weak point/problem. To me this looks like no wear at all.. machining done to the cast carrier and there is no lip ridge or anything.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

man thats alot of damage, be sure to do the pin mod while you are there


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Woah, that is torn up! I agree PARTIALLY about your luck as you did come out of the ordeal unscathed! Had you the WORSE luck, you woulda been wheels up in a ditch. Got some work ahead of you on the front rock, though. Maybe just get another off the site.....


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I had a diff gernade in a similar way, I jumped my machine then let off the throttle in the air , I'm pretty sure the engine brake kicked in stopping my wheels then when I hit ground the diff looked like yours haha


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

I dont think these atvs are meant to be ridden hard like that in 4wd, the front gearboxes just cant take it.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Man I hate to hear that wadda. Makes my issues look minuscule. Glad your alright tho and the bike didn't sling you off causing more damage than what you can fix with hand tools and a kawie manual


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I was putting a diff back togeather from the parts.. all was going well and time to swap bearings in pinion. take it out look closer one tooth is all cracked  im better off just getting another diff i think..


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright out for the first time since all this happened today in 2wd no front diff and not even an hour in my rear knuckle breaks...just love my life....


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Your cursed. You may need to sacrifice a goat or chicken to the wheeler gods. Your making me regret building an 840cc with all the crap your breaking. I feel bad for you young man.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

dam brother


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

sounds like you are on a run of ****** luck...it will get better...it always does..hang in there


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

This crap has been going on for more like a couple of years.. lol


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

What's your plan Waddaman? Throw a used knuckle in it and pound on it? Your life's sucking right now but you gotta admit, when the Brute's running good it's gotta be a blast to ride. I've seen some of your vids and that thing rips. ( when it ain't broke )


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I pretty much need every single wear suspension and steering wear component a front diff a 4wd actuator and a rear knucke.. and im broke. I really just wanna part it out but.. I can't sell the engine online or the frame and would need to sell them local.. selling this engine here and getting decent money would be a challenge...


----------



## 8earhunter (Jul 6, 2013)

You will never sell that motor for $3500


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

It'll be cheaper to fix this one than to buy a new one. The up side is you know this rig inside and out. wheelers are a known money pit. save some coin, get the parts and fix this one. Even though your probably thinking you'd like to pour gas on it and burn it to the ground right about now, just look at all the repair and modding experience this ole girl has given you. your a smart kid. you'll figure it out. besides, if you don't fix it, how am i supposed to check out the new vids you'll make after it's fixed.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

its gonna cost $1500+ to get done properly.. and im broke with no job. Also get this idiot stalker 8earhunter out of here again.. hes already been banned once. $3500 im expecting 3k CAD for it.. just had a complete rebuild and about $2000 in aftermarket parts.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Dang man you and me both have bad luck. keep at it man it's a nasty bike


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

*dam Waddaman now u getting me thinken about tradeing my brute off for something else with u having all these problems with urs*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dodge2500 said:


> *dam Waddaman now u getting me thinken about tradeing my brute off for something else with u having all these problems with urs*


Nah don't do that...


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Heh you're not alone man.. Over on the Arctic Cat forum I've got pages of crap that broke for no reason at all. To date I've never broken an axle on my 650 however; I've had a slew of things fail that had little or no reason to! It does annoy me but all in all I've had an absolute blast on the thing and learned a whole lot from it.

Here's just a few of my "issues"
1) When I bought the bike used I thought I had checked everything, nope Stator was shot.
2) Added an aftermarket clutch, Hit the start button and CDI had died.
3) Hit the start button one day and the starter gears grenaded inside the stator side case. (gears and shims and metal everywhere inside)
4) Factory rubber intake boot to carb ripped
5) Engine skipped time, stretched/worn out timing chain
6) Winching a old big bear out of a hole ball joint popped out of it's socket (my fault maintenance issue)
7) Hit the start button and my Second CDI Mysteriously shot sparks and fire out of it.
8) I've had to replace two wet clutches (also my fault for not sticking with OEM oil)
9) Currently bike is down again, skipped time again second timing chain..

So I know exactly how you feel haha I think I need a new machine I know this Arctic Cat inside and out now I need a new bike to learn about!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm already parting it out guys. Stuff like that has been happening every weekend for literally years. Time to move on.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Keep your old parts!


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

If nothing else you get to learn a new wheeler. Your gonna miss the power. And the pipes. Hate to say it Nic but I'll bet you'll be disappointed in the yami. But I understand why you did it.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol, the 600 grizz is the temporary yet reliable beater until the gade xxc 1k comes.. which, i still will be dissapointed in power(friend has one, smoked it) but not after i get my hands on that engine :rockn:


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

You selling parts off the old brute? I'd be interested in the full muzzy system 


/i\


----------

